# Qld Xmas case Swap 2014- 6 Dec



## bradsbrew (13/8/14)

I am putting my hand up to host the 2014 xmas swap.

The venue will be at Brendale and there will be heaps of space to pitch a tent or throw a swag down inside. Best thing is for the morning......................4 urinals and 16 cubicles fully stocked.

Do we want to go for the option of bringing food or just go the pizza option?

I am thinking 29 November or 06 December?

1.
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## kegs23 (13/8/14)

1.
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

going but not swapping
kegs23



Like This

http://aussieho


----------



## earle (15/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.

going but not swapping
kegs23


----------



## Batz (15/8/14)

If I'm not working I'll be there!

My own cubicle :unsure:


----------



## bradsbrew (15/8/14)

What's the thoughts on the date?


----------



## Florian (15/8/14)

my vote is for 6th December.


----------



## TidalPete (15/8/14)

Florian said:


> my vote is for 6th December.


+1


----------



## angus_grant (15/8/14)

6th is clear but I'll bet my work puts their Xmas party on that date.


----------



## Donske (15/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2.
3.
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

going but not swapping
kegs23


----------



## Beersuit (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky. 
3.
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

going but not swapping
kegs23
The 6th sounds good to me.


----------



## Batz (16/8/14)

I should be able to do the 6th Dec. :beerbang:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky. 
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

going but not swapping
kegs23


----------



## hwall95 (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

Hoping to get to this one, and 6th sounds good to me.


----------



## Batz (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

_Going but not swapping_

kegs23
Batz


----------



## tazman1967 (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

_Going but not swapping_

kegs23
Batz

The 6th sounds good.


----------



## angus_grant (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7.
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - whining Bliezon
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

_Going but not swapping_

kegs23
Batz

The 6th sounds good.

And 6th for me please.


----------



## Parks (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - whining Bliezon
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz

The 6th is in the calendar so do it.


----------



## TidalPete (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8.
9.
10.
11. Angus - whining Bliezon
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

Going but not swapping


kegs23
Batz
TidalPete


The 6th is in the calendar so do it.


----------



## madpierre06 (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9.
10.
11. Angus - whining Bliezon
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

Going but not swapping

kegs23
Batz
TidalPete


----------



## winkle (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9.
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - whining Bliezon
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

Going but not swapping

kegs23
Batz
TidalPete


----------



## Florian (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9.
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - whining Bliezon
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

Going but not swapping

kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## Ciderman (16/8/14)

What's the concept here of the beer swap? Do we just swap a case for a case or is it mixed? Good choice of location, very close to me.


----------



## Florian (16/8/14)

You bring a case of your best brew and leave with a bottle of everyone's best brew, making up a mixed case.
You will also leave with a headache, possibly dizziness and acute vomiting. Depending on who attends you might also carry away some other 'issues' which I rather not mention here.


----------



## seehuusen (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - whining Bliezon
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

Going but not swapping

kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## madpierre06 (16/8/14)

Food wise, I like the idea of nibblies brought along (angus' balls for starters) and chip in for pizza later. I'm thinking skorthalia.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/8/14)

I'm flying OOL to Tokyo that week. 2 for 1 flights with a family of 6 is too good to pass up.

Tentatively pencil me in for swap but not attending. I may make the trip to Big W by then and I'm holding onto hops and yeast.


----------



## Florian (16/8/14)

So you're dropping off your case at Gold Coast Airport and collect on the way back?????

I don't get it!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/8/14)

Florian said:


> So you're dropping off your case at Gold Coast Airport and collect on the way back?????
> 
> I don't get it!


Nah, just saying I won't be in town that weekend, but I can drop off the swap beers before I go and pick them up after I come back.


----------



## Ciderman (16/8/14)

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - whining Bliezon
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## Ciderman (16/8/14)

Florian said:


> You bring a case of your best brew and leave with a bottle of everyone's best brew, making up a mixed case.You will also leave with a headache, possibly dizziness and acute vomiting. Depending on who attends you might also carry away some other 'issues' which I rather not mention here.


Cool I'm in. 750ml?


----------



## seehuusen (16/8/14)

Aren't they 740ml those homebrew bottles?
In any case, yep, those PET bottles should be the go for everyone mate


----------



## Donske (16/8/14)

Ciderman said:


> Cool I'm in. 750ml?





seehuusen said:


> Aren't they 740ml those homebrew bottles?
> In any case, yep, those PET bottles should be the go for everyone mate



Rules are normally 740ml PET bottles, I believe this is to prevent the risks involved with glass beer and possible stuck ferments/infections.


----------



## Snow (16/8/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - whining Bliezon
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## benken25 (17/8/14)

Snow said:


> *SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
> 
> 1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
> 2. Beersuit - something funky.
> ...


----------



## angus_grant (17/8/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## seehuusen (26/8/14)

just thinking, coz I had a fair few bottles to clean today... Can we ban sticker labels on the bottles? they are a pain in the neck to get off :angry2:


----------



## bradsbrew (26/8/14)

seehuusen said:


> just thinking, coz I had a fair few bottles to clean today... Can we ban sticker labels on the bottles? they are a pain in the neck to get off :angry2:


No. I would prefer to see a best label comp for the day. The winner doesn't get an atomic wedgie and last place getter has to give give themselves an atomic wedgie whilst dancing to wombil playing river dance on his flute.


----------



## Florian (26/8/14)

Agree, stickers are part of the fun, people go to great effort in designing them (well, some at least).

Just leave them on the bottles when you wash them as a reminder of that shit swap beer you once had h34r:

Obviously my vote doesn't count as I'm not in the swap, so feel free to ignore.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/8/14)

Florian said:


> Agree, stickers are part of the fun, people go to great effort in designing them (well, some at least).
> 
> Just leave them on the bottles when you wash them as a reminder of that shit swap beer you once had h34r:
> 
> Obviously my vote doesn't count as I'm not in the swap, so feel free to ignore.


You got in too quick Florian, before my edit. I reckon you should go in the swap.


----------



## Snow (26/8/14)

Florian, you have wigged out on too many swaps of late. Time for you to man up and commit!!

Honestly, the last swap was the best yet. These guys are getting better! :kooi:

Re the labels - I like labels but I hate cleaning them off. So I'm sitting on the fence. h34r:


----------



## earle (26/8/14)

Some of the labels in the last swap were taped on rather than glued.


----------



## seehuusen (26/8/14)

I probably just sooked coz I had a bunch of other labels to get rid of  LOL at Brads response haha


----------



## manson81 (26/8/14)

Ooh, I'll be keen to get involved in the swap this time, but I'll be at the cricket at the gabba on the 6th December.


----------



## angus_grant (26/8/14)

bradsbrew said:


> No. I would prefer to see a best label comp for the day. The winner doesn't get an atomic wedgie and last place getter has to give give themselves an atomic wedgie whilst dancing to wombil playing river dance on his flute.


Or maybe they could do some silent dancing to my silent bagpipe playing?
Or they could make bagpipe noises whilst I play silently?

Of course while giving themselves an atomic wedgie!!!!

::Scottish-Fail:: My great grand-father would have probably cursed me for being a Campbell and chopped my head off.


----------



## manson81 (26/8/14)

Bugger it, count me in. If I can't make it on the day, I'll work something out to drop off and pick up the swap beers  



*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery) 
15.
16.
17.
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## NickB (6/9/14)

Well, seeing Snow stole my #13.... I'm in!


My vote is the easy option re: food - Bring $$$ for pizza and BYO snackage

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery) 
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.
17.
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## wombil (6/9/14)

Maybe I can make it.
Am practicing the river dance.


----------



## Florian (6/9/14)

yay, Nick is in! 

Still have to tell you that crazy story from my visit to the bowls club toilet at Perry's... seeing you introduced me to it but disappeared before I reappeared.


----------



## TidalPete (6/9/14)

I was in the bowls club dunny a few years back Flo.

Is Nickster's siggy still on the side of the bowl (the one in the dunny I mean). 

Good to see you sign up Nick. :super:


----------



## NickB (9/9/14)

Thanks gents. Well, not sure I want to know, Florian.....

And I only saw this thread a few days back - been a bit sidetracked with work and my last bit of TAFE... Capstone done now just waiting until end of Jan....

And don't worry pete, I'm sure I can 'tag' you with a nice permanent marker whilst you snore away this year....


----------



## robv (9/9/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. hwall95 - some sort of beer
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery) 
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.


Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## hwall95 (10/9/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. 
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery) 
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.


Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian
hwall95

Hey guys, my mates I brew with have been slack and left there Christmas brewing (Our little internal competition) to the next 2 months (Fridge only fits one fermenter) so unfortunately I doubt I will be able to brew the IPA i wanted too so I've decided to pull out  Hopefully will be able to make it to the night, and bring some beer that I have laying around along.


----------



## angus_grant (10/9/14)

Where-abouts are you located hwal? I'm sure someone can free up some fridge space over the next 2 months for a couple of weeks to run your ferment

Not me in the next few weeks though. I am dangerously close to emptying my last keg in the fridge and have brew currently fermenting and a cube going straight in for ferment once current one is kegged.


----------



## hwall95 (10/9/14)

angus_grant said:


> Where-abouts are you located hwal? I'm sure someone can free up some fridge space over the next 2 months for a couple of weeks to run your ferment
> 
> Not me in the next few weeks though. I am dangerously close to emptying my last keg in the fridge and have brew currently fermenting and a cube going straight in for ferment once current one is kegged.


I'm around indooroopilly/toowong area but happy drive a bit assuming my beer doesn't mind. I wouldn't be able to brew until around 27-28th of September due to uni work. If anyone could that would be awesome, if not, then that's totally fine. Cheers, Harry


----------



## Donske (11/9/14)

hwall95 said:


> I'm around indooroopilly/toowong area but happy drive a bit assuming my beer doesn't mind. I wouldn't be able to brew until around 27-28th of September due to uni work. If anyone could that would be awesome, if not, then that's totally fine. Cheers, Harry


If you're keen to jump in the swap and can handle the logistics of it I could make room in the fridge for a couple of weeks. I'm in Bray Park so it is a bit of a hike for you. 

I've got full cubes, full fermenters and full kegs at the moment, hit a bottle neck at the consumption stage of brewing recently. 

Send me a PM if you want the fridge space mate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/9/14)

or brew a saison and rock it at ambient!


----------



## lukiferj (11/9/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery) 
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.


Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian
hwall95


----------



## hwall95 (11/9/14)

Thanks Donske, I'm not sure if ill get time to brew as well travel as I'm pretty stretched for time for the next two months. But I do appreciate the offer, if I suddenly change my mind I'll send you a PM but it's unlikely due to the new idea of a saison. 



Liam_snorkel said:


> or brew a saison and rock it at ambient!


I was actually thinking of brewing a saison for a house beer as I've never tried the style. So if it turns out nice in the fermentor and there's still room in the Xmas swap ill join back on. Saison should at least make a good summer beer.


----------



## angus_grant (11/9/14)

Saisons ferment out pretty quickly so you could knock it off in 2 weeks and you can do them ambient. I've yet to do an ambient ferment as we are only just coming out of winter. But looking forward to doing a few of my "saazon"s (saaz hopped saison) as well as another saison I have in planning.

Belle Saison hangs around in suspension for ages. I noticed in my latest keg of saazon which has to be around 2 months in the keg I was still getting yeast settling out in the bottom of my glass. :blink:

I don't think anyone did a saison in the last swap. You're locked in now Harry!!! :super:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/9/14)

I brewed one this week with belle saison at 27deg. hit FG in about 3 days.


----------



## luggy (11/9/14)

Im keen to get in on the swap, im only doing small batches at the moment but, would it be ok to enter two differnt beers into the swap?


----------



## hwall95 (11/9/14)

angus_grant said:


> Saisons ferment out pretty quickly so you could knock it off in 2 weeks and you can do them ambient. I've yet to do an ambient ferment as we are only just coming out of winter. But looking forward to doing a few of my "saazon"s (saaz hopped saison) as well as another saison I have in planning.
> 
> Belle Saison hangs around in suspension for ages. I noticed in my latest keg of saazon which has to be around 2 months in the keg I was still getting yeast settling out in the bottom of my glass. :blink:
> 
> I don't think anyone did a saison in the last swap. You're locked in now Harry!!! :super:


Alright saison it is, I'll jump back on in. Can't say it'll turn out great but have to try a new style sometime.

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery) 
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.


Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## angus_grant (11/9/14)

Nice work Harry. I had never brewed a dunkel weizen before the last swap. Nothing like jumping straight in the deep end to sharpen your brewing focus. Ha ha!!


----------



## tazman1967 (13/9/14)

Nice to meet you today Harry, you can leave a Belgian Saison in the fermenter for over a month, I "forgot" about one in the fermenter for 3 months, in the garage.
It turned out one of my best. 
Belgian Saison yeast used in that brew.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## hwall95 (13/9/14)

Yeah it was nice to meet you as well Peter. I'll probably brew it next weekend or the following depending on the how the starters going (Currently smelling amazing), so it should have plenty time to sit around.


----------



## Aydos (13/9/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery) 
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet


Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian

Might as well jump in and grab the last place.


----------



## ballantynebrew (14/9/14)

Oh shit just missed out, can you squeeze in one more ?


----------



## bradsbrew (14/9/14)

We should be able to stretch it out to 25.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/9/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery)
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## HBHB (14/9/14)

SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery)
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
21.HBHB - absolutely NFI
22.
23.
24.
25.

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## madpierre06 (14/9/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery)
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
21. HBHB - absolutely NFI
22.
23.
24.
25.

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian

Updated for my brew ......


----------



## ballantynebrew (15/9/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery)
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
21. HBHB - absolutely NFI
22. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid
23.
24.
25.

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## angus_grant (15/9/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (eg: lowest form of wit)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery)
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
21. HBHB - absolutely NFI
22. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid
23.
24.
25.

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## madpierre06 (15/9/14)

angus_grant said:


> 11. Angus - Sarcasm (eg: lowest form of wit)


Ah hah, I like what ya did there.


----------



## Donske (15/9/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (eg: lowest form of wit)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery)
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske - Amarillo/Ahtanum APA (I was going to enter a cream ale but Madpierre seems to have beaten me to it)
20.Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
21. HBHB - absolutely NFI
22. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid
23.
24.
25.

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## menoetes (15/9/14)

Can I put my name down as a tentative swapper/attendee?

I want to do the swap but timing and transport is a problem for me (as I don't drive) tho HWall95 has kindly offered to assist with the driving. I've got a Blonde and an Yankee PA going into the FV's this weekend, either could be set aside for the swap...


----------



## menoetes (16/9/14)

I've sorted out travel arrangements with Hwall95, many thanks sir. If for some awful reason I can't make it then at least my beer will.

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (eg: lowest form of wit)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery)
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske - Amarillo/Ahtanum APA (I was going to enter a cream ale but Madpierre seems to have beaten me to it)
20.Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
21. HBHB - absolutely NFI
22. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid
23. Menoetes - Galaxy Blonde or Sahara Nirvana Pale Ale
24.
25.

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## seehuusen (22/9/14)

I have decided to brew up a Saison, rather than the IPA. It feels like it would go better with the nice hot summer.
I've looked up a few recipes and think I'll do a slightly stronger version of Tony's Summer Saison.
I'll also be using different hops, which looks to pair up nicely with that grain bill 


*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. Tazman1967 - Farmhouse Ale or Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (eg: lowest form of wit)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery)
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske - Amarillo/Ahtanum APA (I was going to enter a cream ale but Madpierre seems to have beaten me to it)
20.Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
21. HBHB - absolutely NFI
22. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid
23. Menoetes - Galaxy Blonde or Sahara Nirvana Pale Ale
24.
25.

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## winkle (23/9/14)

Tonys Summer Saison is a good beer.


----------



## fishingbrad (23/9/14)

Any more room fellas? love to come and meet you all and share in some refreshments as I'm only around the corner in Albany Creek. cheers.


----------



## seehuusen (23/9/14)

winkle said:


> Tonys Summer Saison is a good beer.


Actually I just ordered grains for a stronger double batch from Martin up in Harvey bay. 
Going to tweak the recipe with Australian hops and call it an Aussie Summer Saison  it will have summer hops in it, 6%aa and grapefruit profile. I'm excited!


----------



## Guvner77 (23/9/14)

Would love to attend but my work Xmas party is the same night.


----------



## angus_grant (23/9/14)

Pffft, what's work ever done for you?
Put on at least 20 kegs of craft beer for you to smash until no longer possible?
I doubt it.


----------



## Donske (24/9/14)

angus_grant said:


> Pffft, what's work ever done for you?
> Put on at least 20 kegs of craft beer for you to smash until no longer possible?
> I doubt it.


I'm fully expecting my work Christmas party to be same night, it always clashes with something, last 3 years has been Roar home games but that should be clear this season, that leaves this and brew club Christmas party, I'll be opting for the shindigs with good beer.


----------



## leahy268 (24/9/14)

Would love to be in it but just checking the calendar I'm pretty sure I'm going away that week.
You know family time.
I think attending might put me in the doghouse..


----------



## tazman1967 (24/9/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Manson81 - Irish Red Ale (labelled McAdams Brewery) 
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.


Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian

In the FV for 2 months, then bottle.
Brett IPA to share.
Bring on the funk !


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/9/14)

My mouth just filled with saliva


----------



## seehuusen (2/10/14)

Double batch of the Saison brewed up yesterday evening and yeast pitched this morning (Belle Saison from Lallemand).
I upped the cube hopping a little, as I really wanted some of those aromas from the Summer hops to come through (I don't want to overpower the yeast flavours though).
I'm not sure if I'll use a little less dry hop or just go with what I had planned...
That decision is probably 3 weeks away anyway.
I'm expecting this to not be bottled for at least this month. Then another month and a bit in the bottle to condition, should be prime for when the meet is :chug:

I'll be bringing a few extra bottles down of it for people to taste


----------



## hwall95 (2/10/14)

I pitched my saison with the WY3724 last sunday so it should be interesting to see the difference between the two yeast strain. Hopefully the warm weather will help it not stall and it will be finished by the end on the this or the following month - may need a few weeks after swap to mature though, but can't wait! :chug:


----------



## angus_grant (2/10/14)

Currently fermenting a saison but you buggers aren't getting it. 

Actually I've no idea how it is going to turn out. It was meant to be an APA, but I did not have the right hops on hand, severely stuck recirc, etc, etc, etc. Just a mother of all fuckups brew. Then Liam challenged me to throw a saison yeast at it. So we have the MOFU Saison. 1060 gravity so should have a fairly severe kick in the pants if it ferments out to 1008 which my others have. I'll bring some bottles along to the swap if they last that long. I'll put them in the shed and hope I will forget about them. I've got some robust porters in the shed to bring as well if I can successfully forget about them.

Problem is that I need to remember about them just before the swap... :lol:

My saisons ferment out in 4-5 days. Are you guys just leaving it in the fermentor or is your ferment taking that long?


----------



## hwall95 (2/10/14)

I'm just planning to leave it there, as in 2 weeks time I'll be busy with end of semester uni shit, so thought I may of just leave it to clean up and condition for a month and bit.

Safe to say my saison will be a bit nicer with a OG of only 1.050.. I'll try to remember to bring a few strong old ales that I've had bottle conditioning since March (A yet to taste due to promise I made earlier in the year...) and I would bring some of my current IPA along but there only 15 bottles left so I have feeling my mates might make it disappear pretty fast :unsure:

Hopefully have a few other types to share around by then though :chug:


----------



## seehuusen (2/10/14)

it'd be interesting to try a few different Saisons, especially with differing yeasts.

I bottled an IPA a few weeks back, and it was massacred a couple of nights ago, with the remainder being dragged camping this weekend 
I should probably make another one before the meet. I'm trying to smash out as many brews as I can, in preparation for the mad Chrissy season with all the family turning up


----------



## seehuusen (2/10/14)

angus_grant said:


> My saisons ferment out in 4-5 days. Are you guys just leaving it in the fermentor or is your ferment taking that long?


I'm doing it because I'm away for a bit of this month, plus I was under the impression that it was the norm with Saison style beer to let them mature on the yeast for longer, and thus reach an even higher attenuation?

I think the speed it finishes is dependent on which yeast you use as well.
Apparently the Belle Saison is a lot quicker than the Wyeast 3724


----------



## manson81 (2/10/14)

Hey fellas, I am regrettably going to have to pull out of this... 

Just got engaged and we're having the engagement party at home in early December, so I'm pretty much going to have to use all my brewing time brewing for the party... 



tazman1967 said:


> *SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
> 1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
> 2. Beersuit - something funky.
> 3. Liam_s - beer probably
> ...


----------



## angus_grant (2/10/14)

BJCP (if you care about that sort of thing) has saisons ranging from 1048 to 1065 so still within style. Grain and hops certainly aren't in style: all BB Ale + bunch of galaxy and C hops, baby.

American Pale Saison?

Should end up around 6.8%. So a nice sessionable saison.. h34r:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/10/14)

Sounds like a good summer smasher. The beer that smashes you.


----------



## menoetes (2/10/14)

Slipping myself back in...

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - probably an IPA
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Meno - Galaxy Blonde or SN AmericanPA
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.


Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian

In the FV for 2 months, then bottle.
Brett IPA to share.
Bring on the funk !


----------



## seehuusen (2/10/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Meno - Blonde or APA
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20.


Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## BPH87 (7/10/14)

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Meno - Blonde or APA
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87 [/SIZE]


[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian[/SIZE]


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/10/14)

Looks like these guys got cut off the list by Tazman1967 *shakes fist*:

_20.Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
21. HBHB - absolutely NFI
22. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid_

so, the list should be something like the following. Please check if your name is on there and that you copy the correct list if you add/change anything....


*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm (I'll leave it to people to guess the style)
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Meno - Blonde or APA
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - absolutely NFI
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid


Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## Aydos (7/10/14)

I was just thinking that too, I could have sworn I had put my name in lol


----------



## menoetes (9/10/14)

Hey Guys,

Slight problem; I was bottling my swap-brew today and it only came to 21 bottles, a somewhat smaller batch than expected - does anyone have an issue with me making up the total from another brew?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/10/14)

nah it'll be fine.


----------



## lukiferj (10/10/14)

Should think about brewing something for this soon.


----------



## angus_grant (10/10/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - something grain based
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Meno - Blonde or APA
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - absolutely NFI
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid


Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian

Updating my beer details


----------



## winkle (10/10/14)

I'll see how a Mulberry Saison recipe I designed works out (brewing today or tomorrow). If its pretty darn good (and it should be) then another batch of the same could be the one I'll go with.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/10/14)

I'm hoping the Not For Horses bulk buy comes through with enough time to brew a smash with it for this


----------



## lukiferj (10/10/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm hoping the Not For Horses bulk buy comes through with enough time to brew a smash with it for this


I'll smash you :lol:


----------



## winkle (10/10/14)

lukiferj said:


> I'll smash you :lol:


Low alcohol wheat beer with goji berries from you mate?


----------



## seehuusen (10/10/14)

I'm liking this Saison influx, it'll be great to compare a few different ones :icon_drool2:


----------



## lukiferj (10/10/14)

winkle said:


> Low alcohol wheat beer with goji berries from you mate?


Interesting idea...


----------



## madpierre06 (10/10/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Meno - Blonde or APA
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - absolutely NFI
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid


Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian

Updating my beer details


----------



## seehuusen (10/10/14)

haha, your beers name got me to look that sketch up, CLASSIC 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K8_jgiNqUc


----------



## madpierre06 (10/10/14)

All we need to match it with is an Incontinentia Buttocks Stout.


----------



## Donske (10/10/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm hoping the Not For Horses bulk buy comes through with enough time to brew a smash with it for this



Looking like November unfortunately mate, was hoping to have a NFH/Simcoe/1469 SMaSH keg for the night myself.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/10/14)

righto, cat piss it is!


----------



## menoetes (11/10/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - A few months to nail a pilsner/lager???
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana AmPA - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - absolutely NFI
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid


Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian

Updating my beer details


----------



## seehuusen (22/10/14)

Just threw the Saison in the fridge to ready it for cold crashing.
I dry hopped it with just about a gram/ liter of Summer hops, should add a nice little touch to it.
Will bottle on Saturday if all goes to plan  It tasted delicious already, and I'm happy I brewed up a double batch :icon_drool2:


----------



## Parks (22/10/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*

1. Earle - beer also, hoping to attend this one
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana AmPA - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - absolutely NFI
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian

Updating my beer details also.


----------



## Donske (22/10/14)

Should get mine into a fermentor soon I spose, brewed the thing a month ago and drinking the first cube now, its a cracking little session beer, perfect for summer.


----------



## earle (22/10/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana AmPA - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - absolutely NFI
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian

Updating my beer details also.


----------



## seehuusen (22/10/14)

Donske said:


> Should get mine into a fermentor soon I spose, brewed the thing a month ago and drinking the first cube now, its a cracking little session beer, perfect for summer.


what did you end up brewing mate?

Look at all the Saisons :icon_drool2:
_1. Earle - red wheat saison_

_6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison_


----------



## hwall95 (22/10/14)

Yeah, so much for no one brewing saisons for case swaps... Oh well, I don't know how we will all cope 


seehuusen said:


> what did you end up brewing mate?
> 
> Look at all the Saisons :icon_drool2:
> _1. Earle - red wheat saison_
> ...


*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana AmPA - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - What'd you saison?
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - absolutely NFI
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian

Just updating details


----------



## chubbytaxman (24/10/14)

I am not able to get into this case swap ... Too much happening at this time of year.
I will keep an eye open for the next one .. Mid-year I reckon ... Will try and sort a brew out for that one..

Cheers

chubby


----------



## TidalPete (24/10/14)

seehuusen said:


> what did you end up brewing mate?
> 
> Look at all the Saisons :icon_drool2:
> _1. Earle - red wheat saison_
> ...


I'm not in the Swap but was planning to bring a keg of my (still to be brewed) Eye of Sauron Rye Saison along for evaluation. 

I have an almost full keg of my month-old Saltair Smoked Schwarzbier (2042 Danish) lagering away ATM. Which would you prefer?

I'm easy.


----------



## seehuusen (24/10/14)

I might have to pop around for an impromptu taster Pete 
To be honest, I'm excited about all the Saison beers, going to enjoy trying a few different types of the style. I have only tried one commercial sample, ages ago. My vote goes for Saison mate


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/10/14)

TidalPete said:


> I'm not in the Swap but was planning to bring a keg of my (still to be brewed) Eye of Sauron Rye Saison along for evaluation.
> 
> I have an almost full keg of my month-old Saltair Smoked Schwarzbier (2042 Danish) lagering away ATM. Which would you prefer?
> 
> I'm easy.


Just bring a keg of the beer which you like the least, and a growler of your favourite


----------



## menoetes (25/10/14)

*cough**cough*erm-nothingtoseehere*cough**cough*

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. Snow - Something beery.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - absolutely NFI
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian


----------



## hwall95 (25/10/14)

Bottled my belgian saison today! Finished at 1.006-1.007. Bottled 24 PET bottles (All I had) so hopefully no more than 1 more person will join, otherwise may need to offer someone a glass version or use another brew...


----------



## TidalPete (25/10/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Just bring a keg of the beer which you like the least, and a growler of your favourite


Now that's top-notch advice Liam. :super:
What with my Odds & Sods keg topped up with the dregs of the past 6 batches & nearly full, all I need is a fancy-schmancy marketing name & I'm home & hosed. :beerbang:

PS ---- Plus a growler of something or other I guess? :lol:


----------



## Snow (28/10/14)

Guys,
sorry to have to do this, but time and commitments have defeated me and I will not get time to brew my case swap beer, so count me out. Still going on the night, though 

That means lucky number 13 is available to all comers, below!

Cheers - Snow.


*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. 
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - absolutely NFI
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian
Snow


----------



## angus_grant (28/10/14)

Does that mean you lose surfing rights???


----------



## HBHB (28/10/14)

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. Ciderman - black IPA maybe or whatever I brew next
13. 
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian
Snow

Added a Rusky as my swap beer.

Best I find a Pony sized glass.

Will bring down something bold and sessionable in a keg to suit the hot weather.
Martin


----------



## Snow (28/10/14)

angus_grant said:


> Does that mean you lose surfing rights???


...It just might! I'm happy to hand over the mantle to a newcomer - I've had my time in the sun


----------



## Donske (28/10/14)

seehuusen said:


> *what did you end up brewing mate?*
> 
> Look at all the Saisons :icon_drool2:



Missed this somehow, I'll have an Amarillo/Ahtanum cube hopped pale ale, coming in about 4.6% ABV, not an adventurous beer by any stretch, but it is bloody tasty, good enough to be one of my house ales.

I was going to brew something special for the swap but the chance to get so much feedback on a beer I brew often was too damn tempting, always looking to tweak the recipe if called for.


----------



## Ciderman (2/11/14)

My planned beer hasn't come up as expected so I'm regretfully pulling my name from the list. Probably a little optimistic that my 3rd beer would make the grade! Will still come along. 

SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY[/b]
1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. 
13. 
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian
Snow
Ciderman


----------



## BPH87 (2/11/14)

SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY[/b]
1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. 
13. 
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian
Snow
Ciderman


----------



## seehuusen (2/11/14)

Had a little taster of my swap beer today 







Looking forward to getting some opinions on it, although, I'm pretty happy with the flavors myself. I will definitely brew another Saison again!
There's a slight layer of sediment in the bottom of the bottle, apologies in advance for that, I should perhaps have let it sit for a few more days cold crashing, but I also needed the fridge space for the Christmas brewing to commence


----------



## angus_grant (2/11/14)

Sarcastic wit brewed last night. Hit all my numbers so starting to dial beer smith in. Ferment will start on Tuesday to give my starter time to start.


----------



## Snow (4/11/14)

Damn! foiled by my wife's X-mas party conflicting with the swap meet :angry: Looks like I'm totally out   

have a good one without me, lads!

Cheers - Snow

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. 
13. 
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. some sort of crazy lager I reckon
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian
Ciderman


----------



## benken25 (4/11/14)

Pittched mine thismorning
*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - beer
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. 
13. 
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian
Ciderman


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/11/14)

BenKen25 said:


> 18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)


interesting!


----------



## benken25 (4/11/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> interesting!


i figured i would fit in everyone else seems tto be doing saisons h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (4/11/14)

Finally decided on a recipe. Will be dusting off and reassembling the brew rig for a Friday night brew.


*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. 
13. 
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19. Donske (unsure whether attending, hopefully though as it's crawling distance from my own bed, no sleeping in the car this time around)
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian
Ciderman


----------



## angus_grant (4/11/14)

arrrrghh, should have brewed a saison to fit in with the cool kids. I'll be the only one with a wit. Man, I am always out of the loop....

I already know what I'll be brewing for the July case swap.

Also confirmed my younger bro is going to come. He's not a brewer but is thinking about starting. he he, sucker.... We'll pull into Brisbane Brewhouse on the way so I can drain his wallet for some commercials to bring.


----------



## Donske (5/11/14)

angus_grant said:


> arrrrghh, should have brewed a saison to fit in with the cool kids. I'll be the only one with a wit. Man, I am always out of the loop....
> 
> I already know what I'll be brewing for the July case swap.
> 
> Also confirmed my younger bro is going to come. He's not a brewer but is thinking about starting. he he, sucker.... We'll pull into Brisbane Brewhouse on the way so I can drain his wallet for some commercials to bring.



That's just evil, allowing a family member to start brewing, there goes any hope of him ever having any money to spare.


----------



## seehuusen (5/11/14)

angus_grant said:


> arrrrghh, should have brewed a saison to fit in with the cool kids. I'll be the only one with a wit. Man, I am always out of the loop....


hahaha, funny comment 
I personally think a wit is a very nice beer in the summer, my favorite being Hoegaarden...
In fact, I've made up my mind, after I've brewed all the beers I need for the Chrissy period, I'm gonna brew up a clone of that! YUM


----------



## angus_grant (5/11/14)

First time I've brewed a wit, hence the Sarcastic Wit name. It could indeed end up being the lowest form of wit..

Pitched my Forbidden Fruits starter last night. Not getting much aroma of lemon and lime from the wort, so will see about dry-hopping some lemon and lime towards end of ferment if necessary.

Thinking about adding some medium dark candi syrup as the gravity is down by 6 points, and I thought it might add some interesting flavour and aroma. Getting further away from what a wit is by standards, but that doesn't bother me..


----------



## Donske (5/11/14)

If you need lemon I'd give Sorachi Ace a whirl mate, it's not my favourite hop but it certainly brings the lemon in truck loads.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/11/14)

so can Wai-iti


----------



## tazman1967 (5/11/14)

BenKen 25,
Noice choice for a Saison, been looking at adding some smoke to my Dark Winter Saison, cant wait to try yours :icon_drool2:

Angus, I'll be bringing along my Lost Abbey Witches Wit clone to drink.. you wont be the only half wit at the Swap. h34r:


----------



## angus_grant (5/11/14)

Hope I'm not out-witted.

Should have a bunch of bottles left over considering my brew was 26L and there are only 21 swappers now. Not sure if they will be carb'd by the swap though.


----------



## Parks (5/11/14)

Pretty happy with how my Motueka Lager is going down. I find the hop flavour and aroma very much like Nelsen Sauvin - strong white grape. I haven't really liked it that much in the past but I think this one might be a winner.

It will be a great lawnmower summer beer and at 6% you'll want to make sure you've finished the mowing before drinking


----------



## HBHB (5/11/14)

Parks said:


> Pretty happy with how my Motueka Lager is going down. I find the hop flavour and aroma very much like Nelsen Sauvin - strong white grape. I haven't really liked it that much in the past but I think this one might be a winner.
> 
> It will be a great lawnmower summer beer and at 6% you'll want to make sure you've finished the mowing before drinking


That's why John Deere's have glass holders.


----------



## seehuusen (5/11/14)

HAHAHA damn walking mower, happy most of my lawn is cooch, or however that's spelled. It means it still looks ok unclipped (i do prefer it trimmed though)


----------



## Aydos (6/11/14)

I'm not 100% sure I'll be in it this time, I'm still yet to ferment any beer. Hopefully I'll get one going on Saturday with any luck


----------



## menoetes (6/11/14)

Aaaah the possible wit-icisms are endless  

I just tried my Galaxy Blonde, it turned out well if cloudy. Bloody Coopers Commercial yeast; I love the flavor it lends the beer but that sucker just won't drop out of suspension!


----------



## angus_grant (6/11/14)

Come on aydos. "You can do it"

Might be nice to have a bottle in the swap that needs a couple of weeks to carb and mature. Might last till Xmas. 

I can't wait to get into the swap beers. Last lot were all very good. 

Again, I am starting to worry about how mine is going to turn out. Even more worries this time given the quality level of beers in the last swap.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/11/14)

I'll be doing something last minute. keg, force carb, bottle form CPBF.


----------



## winkle (7/11/14)

You guys look like getting my UXB Belgo Pale, I'm undecided as to bottle condition or CPBF, probably unfiltered. Depends on how its shaping up at end of ferment I guess.


----------



## lukiferj (7/11/14)

Yeah I haven't even brewed mine yet. Smashing out a few on Monday though. Might have to use your CPBF Liam


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/11/14)

yeah no worries


----------



## Donske (10/11/14)

And another one bites the dust, unfortunately goona have to pull out of this one, have had a few things pop up that are going to make it too tight to get a beer fermented and bottled before the 6th, was looking forward to it too.

*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - something funky.
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. 
13. 
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian
Ciderman


----------



## Beersuit (10/11/14)

Up dating swap beer. I will give it another few weeks to get more funky and dry hop the crap out of it. It will be bottled morning of the swap. 
*SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY*
1. Earle - red wheat saison
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12. 
13. 
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid[/font][/color]

*Going but not swapping*
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete
Florian
Ciderman


----------



## angus_grant (10/11/14)

So drinkable at the case swap then?


----------



## Beersuit (11/11/14)

It will need a bit to carb mate.


----------



## angus_grant (11/11/14)

Was meant to be a joke. Forgot smiley face. 
Should we leave it any longer to get more funky? Xmas, Aus day?


----------



## seehuusen (11/11/14)

This might be a newby question, but those bottles that have funky yeasts in them, should I mark them for the future to not confuse with none funky bottles?
I guess what I'm asking is, does the funk stay in the bottles? I have been looking into brewing sour beers, and they talk about separating tools/fermenters for the sour style beers...


----------



## Beersuit (11/11/14)

You could leave it longer but I think it should be ballanced fairly well once it's carbed up. It's been sitting for a couple of months now. 

I wouldn't be using the funky bottles again unless it's for something funky.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/11/14)

I'm looking forward to having a few funked up PET bottles.. I've been in the habit of re-filling commercial funky beer bottles with something I have on tap & storing them in the laundry. Works well so far!


----------



## Aydos (11/11/14)

I'm either going to he swapping a smoked wiezen or and ipa, I'll decided once they are both done.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/11/14)

I was also thinking smoked wiezen, sweet!


----------



## angus_grant (16/11/14)

Mix the smoked weizen and the ipa!!!
Smoked weizPA


----------



## angus_grant (16/11/14)

Sarcastic wits reporting for duty. 
I have quite a few spares due to not measuring strike water correctly and still sparging recipe amount. Hence my wit is only 4.3%. Dumb arse!!
2 glass tallies at front, 6 spare pets, plus fast carb tester and fermentor dregs
in glass. I'm nervous about this one. :-|


----------



## seehuusen (17/11/14)

looks like a great colour! 
why nervous?


----------



## angus_grant (17/11/14)

Never brewed a wit before and made a few mistakes during brew day. I hate things not working properly...

Plus the quality of beers last time was pretty high, so it's a bit daunting.

It is very cloudy, so that's a good thing. Just being a bit silly, I guess.


----------



## menoetes (17/11/14)

I know how you feel Angus,

I'm nervous about my beers coming up to par at the swap too, especially as it's my first time swapping with you gents in person. But that's kinda what it's about isn't it? Getting a sense of what everyone else is doing, sharing learning and having a few drinks? Then maybe a few more...

I thought the idea was to have the beers ready to go for the day. Kinda why I hurried to put mine down weeks ago and they've been in the bottle for 3 weeks now. So what's everyone going to be drinking on the day? Just the best of what they have ready and on hand? 

I'm also a bit bemused that Bradsbrew; our gracious host, has 4 urinals and 16 cubicals on hand... very convenient but why does one man have/need so many toilets?!


----------



## lukiferj (17/11/14)

He has a lot of "gentlemen" callers :lol:


----------



## Parks (17/11/14)

menoetes said:


> I thought the idea was to have the beers ready to go for the day. Kinda why I hurried to put mine down weeks ago and they've been in the bottle for 3 weeks now. So what's everyone going to be drinking on the day? Just the best of they have ready and on hand?


It's certainly the best way to go. You don't want to be the guy who gives everyone an infected batch and can't tell because you haven't tried it beforehand.


----------



## angus_grant (17/11/14)

Wits are best drunk fresh aren't they? 

I swear some of the bottles felt harder this morning already. There was a fair yeast cake in the fermentor.


----------



## seehuusen (17/11/14)

wits and IPAs imo should be drunk within 2 months


----------



## seehuusen (17/11/14)

don't feel bad about the brews, in any case, it'd be interesting to try something new 
I too have worries of being marked down for not clearing my Saison enough, even though the style guidelines suggests it to be OK...
I do look forward to the comments, good or bad, that's how you learn to better your process and what works/doesn't work.


----------



## hwall95 (17/11/14)

seehuusen said:


> don't feel bad about the brews, in any case, it'd be interesting to try something new
> I too have worries of being marked down for not clearing my Saison enough, even though the style guidelines suggests it to be OK...
> I do look forward to the comments, good or bad, that's how you learn to better your process and what works/doesn't work.


I also can't say I cleared my saison much either so you're not the only one. I gave it a month or two in the fermenter however didn't have room in the fridge to cold crash so it's defintely still cloudy. However I did have saison dupont last friday and I can't say it is a very clear beer so I wouldn't worry about it too much 

Yeah any comments on mine will be interesting to here considering it's my first ever attempt at a saison and the saison is purely yeast driven - very little malt or hop character desired. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## TidalPete (17/11/14)

Saisons are meant to be cloudy. 
Back in the day your Swap beer was supposed to be one of your best tried & proven beers but things seem to have changed somewhat. h34r:
Just saying!


----------



## TidalPete (18/11/14)

> SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY
> 1. Earle - red wheat saison
> 2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
> 3. Liam_s - beer probably
> ...


Updating my contribution keg, etc.

Is it too early to think of brekky contributions Brad?


----------



## Parks (18/11/14)

TidalPete said:


> Back in the day your Swap beer was supposed to be one of your best tried & proven beers but things seem to have changed somewhat. h34r:
> Just saying!


That seemed to be something occasionally said but never actually done.

I think the brewing competency is pretty good these days which was certainly on show in the last swap.


----------



## Parks (18/11/14)

TidalPete said:


> Updating my contribution keg, etc.
> 
> Is it too early to think of brekky contributions Brad?


Are you sending out the address and other important details Brad?


----------



## angus_grant (18/11/14)

No matter what beer I made I'd still be worried about it. Tried or not.

And I'm sure I could screw up a repeat recipe as easily as a first time recipe.


----------



## winkle (18/11/14)

Parks said:


> That seemed to be something occasionally said but never actually done.
> 
> I think the brewing competency is pretty good these days which was certainly on show in the last swap.


Well the UXB Belgian Pale still hasn't been brewed, if its bottled in time it'll be unfiltered and bottle conditioned as nature intended.


----------



## tazman1967 (18/11/14)

Brett Saison is bottled...
Hydro sample suggest's ..
Appearance is very hazey, aroma is of Brett and barnyard funk, slight hint of grain in the background, not any noticeable hop aroma..
Taste is a mix of saison and Brett, very very dry, as i expected it. Very thin in body..
See how this goes, will update after a sneaky taste before the swap..


----------



## CoxR (18/11/14)

Hi guys I am very new to all this, having never brewed anything prior to last Friday's all grain BIAB attempt. I will not have anything to bring but wondering if it would be OK if I dropped in?
I live in Albany Creek so the location is very handy indeed and would be great to meet and learn from others in the area.


----------



## angus_grant (18/11/14)

I'm sure no-one will have any worries about coming along. I'm bringing my brother along who doesn't brew (yet-mwuh ha ha). 
Just bring some commercials along to share as people will bring kegs of homebrew along to share.


----------



## hwall95 (18/11/14)

I may or may not bring a keg along. Will be kegging for the first time later this month so I will hopefully have a English mild and maybe an APA. Otherwise will bring an assortment of bottles I'll have in stock. 

I gave the saison a try tonight an it's tasting nice and was especially easy to drink after work today - probably a bit too easy... Although not much of a saison expert so I'll leave it to you all to judge it.

Edit: Also I'll be bringing a mate of mine that I brew with that isn't on the forums along with me as well.


----------



## madpierre06 (20/11/14)

JUst tipped out of previous job, then tipped into new one where I have a 9am - 6pm shift at Brackenridge on the 6th, so hopefully ya's haven't got too much of a head start. Will have to make sure I have some extra strength ice blocks in the esky for my contribution/partaking beers ( a lager and a Donske Mild Rye replica) which I am also hoping to get some feedback on as they are my first two AG brews. Swap beer will be my third one, brew day yesterday went ok and fermenting nicely. Was a couple weeks behind brew schedule due to 'stuff' that got in the way. ,


----------



## Aydos (21/11/14)

I will most likely have to swap my ipa as my smoked wiezen hasn't turned out like I hoped. The ipa has 500g of hops in it so with any luck that one turns out good.


----------



## CoxR (21/11/14)

Sorry for the off topic here, just thought it would be a good chance for me to meet up with experienced brewers. 
Anyone on the North side keen on an extra pair of hands for a brewday? I am in Albany Creek and just starting out. Please pm me if interested. Thanks, 
Rodney


----------



## bradsbrew (21/11/14)

Have sent the address out by PM. Let me know if you did not recieve it.


Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (22/11/14)

TidalPete said:


> Updating my contribution keg, etc.
> 
> Is it too early to think of brekky contributions Brad?


Never too early to think about breakfast Pete.

Finally put my swap beer and keg beer into the fermenter this morning.


----------



## sav (22/11/14)

I'm in brad coming with pete is there room in the swap. 
SAV


----------



## seehuusen (23/11/14)

There should be room for more


----------



## bradsbrew (23/11/14)

sav said:


> I'm in brad coming with pete is there room in the swap.
> SAV


Always room for the Sav.


----------



## Mardoo (23/11/14)

Just make sure he doesn't get home too battered.


----------



## sav (23/11/14)

Ok do you want to use my beer engine. 
Should I bring my hop rocket for a Randal. 
Sav


----------



## TidalPete (23/11/14)

Bring them! Lots of room in the boot.

I was hoping to give my (modified) home-made Randall a run but alas I have no flowers on hand & anyway I'm taking a Saison so that wouldn't work. 

What keg are you taking Jamie?


----------



## earle (23/11/14)

SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY
1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - beer probably
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12.
13.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete --- Eye of Sauron Rye Saison 6.3% ABV + nibbles of something or other
Florian
Ciderman

Updating my lack of attendance. Would have liked to have made this one but too much other on. Still swapping though.


----------



## sav (23/11/14)

TidalPete said:


> Bring them! Lots of room in the boot.
> 
> I was hoping to give my (modified) home-made Randall a run but alas I have no flowers on hand & anyway I'm taking a Saison so that wouldn't work.
> 
> What keg are you taking Jamie?


Don't no pete maybe roggen bier or alt


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/11/14)

SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY
1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12.
13.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - wouldn't have a bloody clue yet
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete --- Eye of Sauron Rye Saison 6.3% ABV + nibbles of something or other
Florian
Ciderman

updated swap beer. Some good looking ones on the list (beers too), can't wait!


----------



## benken25 (26/11/14)

Bottled mine tonight and samples out of the fermenter taste... smokey


----------



## Aydos (26/11/14)

SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY
1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - some thing, Bisayan Maputi #2 maybe?
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12.
13.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete --- Eye of Sauron Rye Saison 6.3% ABV + nibbles of something or other
Florian
Ciderman

Updated my swap beer, just bottled them tonight so they will need an extra week after the case swap till they are ready to drink.


----------



## Eagleburger (26/11/14)

For the uninitiated, what is the G-O? rock up with 24 bottles of you HB and share? friendly drink on premises?


----------



## bradsbrew (26/11/14)

Eagleburger said:


> For the uninitiated, what is the G-O? rock up with 24 bottles of you HB and share? friendly drink on premises?


If you want to be in the swap, take an empty number, add your name. Then on the day turn up with the same number as bottles as swappers, you will then take home that amount of different beers.
You also bring beers to drink on the day, some bring kegs and some bring bottles. 
i think we had 20 odd kegs last swap.

If you dont want to be in the swap, you just bring beers to share on the day.

We all bring snacks to eat and will order pizza later in the arvo. Those that stay over night have a cook up on the bbq in the morning.

Cheers


----------



## Eagleburger (26/11/14)

sprog friendly? Just had a look and the missus is working.


----------



## Florian (26/11/14)

Yes and no I'd say. I know for myself that I wouldn't want my kids there after a certain time as everyone including myself will be pretty pissed. 

But people had their kids there in the past for the first few hours or so, just be sure you have the pickup organised or drop them home/to inlaws/where ever yourself and then come back if we haven't scared you off already. 

To be honest though I think you'd enjoy it most if you haven't got them around you, unless they're at a legal drinking age. Refer to comment about inlaws.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/11/14)

Eagleburger said:


> sprog friendly? Just had a look and the missus is working.


That would be a parental decision, considering that there is ridiculous beer consumption lots of bad language, blow up sheep, male strippers (if incider turns up, not incider but Tidalpete gets excited when incider is around)


----------



## Florian (26/11/14)

I don't think incider will make it but I've heard sav's gonna be around this year so plenty of action to be expected.


----------



## angus_grant (27/11/14)

My bottles are well 'ard and a decent yeast deposit at the bottom. Good for drinking straight away I reckon.

Got a few spare bottles so I might put one in the fridge tonight and have a tester tomorrow night.


----------



## Ciderman (27/11/14)

What time does this kick off?


----------



## menoetes (27/11/14)

Ciderman said:


> What time does this kick off?


Good question, I'm at work until 5pm but can head over anytime after that, once they unchain me from my oar that is...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/11/14)

Usually early afternoon kickoff/setup, mid afternoon for the actual swapping (before Parks gets too pissed to bottle surf).


----------



## madpierre06 (28/11/14)

To help prevent any mixups within the swapperooine process, is there anyone who can pick my beers up to get 'em there for the mid arvo start as I'll be working until 6. I'm at stafford heights.


----------



## winkle (30/11/14)

Martin, is there any chance of bringing a Grainfather along with you for us to oogle at? Don't bother if its going to be a PITA.
madpierre, if you drop them here I'll get them to the swap (and promise not to drink them first).


----------



## winkle (30/11/14)

SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY
1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - probably a hefeweizen since I've missed the timeframe for the UXB. Will bring the Apricot sour keg along.
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12.
13.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. NickB - An IPA, or a Lager, or a Weizen, or a Stout, or maybe a BlackHopfenStoutWeizen fermented as a Lager...
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete --- Eye of Sauron Rye Saison 6.3% ABV + nibbles of something or other
Florian
Ciderman


----------



## Ciderman (30/11/14)

Hey Guys unfortunately I'm out. Wife has surprised me with a weekend away for my birthday. So disappointed, I live so close to the venue I could have walked.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/14)

2pm should be a good kick off time? I will be there from about 10 trying resist having a beer until kick off. How many swappers do we have left?


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/14)

You can drop yours off on the way to work if you want madpierre


----------



## Aydos (30/11/14)

winkle said:


> Martin, is there any chance of bringing a Grainfather along with you for us to oogle at? Don't bother if its going to be a PITA.
> madpierre, if you drop them here I'll get them to the swap (and promise not to drink them first).


That's actually a really good idea Perry. Martin would you consider doing a batch on the day as well. Maybe we could do it at 2 just to get it out of the way before everyone gets too drunk.

What do you reckon?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/11/14)

20 swappers still on the list. No updates from some of them for a while though..


----------



## TidalPete (30/11/14)

Would be good to get approx brekky numbers & intended donations sometime soon?


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/14)

Ok, who's in for Breaky?

I'll bring a couple kg's of breakfast snags


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/14)

Pretty happy with my contribution keg, just kegged it yesterday, need to disconnect the keg now! The swap beer has come out a bit drier than expected with a finishing grav of 1.010. Kegged it yesterday, will get its final edition tomorrow. hoping to bottle mid week but I will more than likely follow tradition and be frantically bottling the night before or the day of the swap.

Not long now.


----------



## TidalPete (30/11/14)

Breaky

1. Bradsbrew - snags
2. TidalPete - hash browns


----------



## Aydos (30/11/14)

Breaky

1. Bradsbrew - snags
2. TidalPete - hash browns
3. Aydos - 2kg tomatoes


----------



## hwall95 (30/11/14)

Breaky

1. Bradsbrew - snags
2. TidalPete - hash browns
3. Aydos - 2kg tomatoes
4. hwall95 - 2 carton of eggs and 1kg of bacon


----------



## Eagleburger (30/11/14)

winkle said:


> SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY
> 1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
> 2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
> 3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
> ...


I done what I thought I would never do and now there is 35 bottles of beer, sitting in the shed. Things we do to get rid of beer no one wants to drink. h34r: :lol:


----------



## madpierre06 (30/11/14)

winkle said:


> Martin, is there any chance of bringing a Grainfather along with you for us to oogle at? Don't bother if its going to be a PITA.
> madpierre, if you drop them here I'll get them to the swap (and promise not to drink them first).



Sounds ok mate, I'll see if I can get 'em to the venue early enough, if noy I'll send you a PM and organise getting them (plus a couple tasters fer the road) down to your place.



bradsbrew said:


> You can drop yours off on the way to work if you want madpierre


Only if about 8.30am isn't too early Brad. I stop across the road at Cleanskin on the way.


----------



## angus_grant (30/11/14)

Sarcastic Wit: my Witbier with lemon and lime additions. I was a bit light on with the lemon and lime additions so not coming through as strong a I would like. 
Refreshing and at 4.3% could belt a few of them on a hot sunny Sunday arvo. 
Wish I had a keg.
Needs a bit more carb time too.


----------



## menoetes (30/11/14)

Breaky

1. Bradsbrew - snags
2. TidalPete - hash browns
3. Aydos - 2kg tomatoes
4. hwall95 - 2 carton of eggs and 1kg of bacon
5. Meno - Toasting bread, butter & Vegemite (maybe some decent tea too)


Got a toaster there brad?


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/14)

madpierre06 said:


> Only if about 8.30am isn't too early Brad. I stop across the road at Cleanskin on the way.


Yeah prob a bit early.
Which reminds me to add coffee beans to the breaky list.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/14)

1. Bradsbrew - snags and beans and milk for espresso
2. TidalPete - hash browns
3. Aydos - 2kg tomatoes
4. hwall95 - 2 carton of eggs and 1kg of bacon
5. Meno - Toasting bread, butter & Vegemite (maybe some decent tea too)


----------



## bradsbrew (30/11/14)

menoetes said:


> Got a toaster there brad?


Yeah mate only a two slicer.


----------



## Eagleburger (30/11/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah prob a bit early.
> Which reminds me to add coffee beans to the breaky list.


I can supply coffee beans. How about a Colombian/ Yemen blend? whole beans or ground? I cant see myself being there for brekky, on account of the kids. Actually prolly just do the swap, unless I cant find a babysitter.


----------



## madpierre06 (30/11/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah prob a bit early.
> Which reminds me to add coffee beans to the breaky list.


I got about 10kg of green beans too many in the cupboard so I can do a couple 250gm bags and bring 'em along. How are you gonna be making the coffee, and do you have a grinder? Just noticed 'espresso' so will roast to suit.

I'll organise with Winkle for the swap beers.

:lol: Just noticed Eagle had already offered as well for beans.


----------



## NickB (1/12/14)

Sorry folks, I'm out of the swap due to production issues. Nothing to bottle despite best efforts.

Also no 100% on attending as yet, but will do my best.

Have removed myself from the list.

Cheers



SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY
1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - probably a hefeweizen since I've missed the timeframe for the UXB. Will bring the Apricot sour keg along.
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12.
13.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. 
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

Going but not swapping
kegs23
Batz
TidalPete --- Eye of Sauron Rye Saison 6.3% ABV + nibbles of something or other
Florian
Ciderman
NickB (Tentative)


----------



## winkle (1/12/14)

Slack bugger Nick.


----------



## angus_grant (1/12/14)

:-|

Getting a few drop-outs now. Down to 20 swappers. Another spare beer for xmas I guess.... :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (1/12/14)

As I said earlier in the thread, I won't be in this one, you guys have a good night.


SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY
1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. lukiferj
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - probably a hefeweizen since I've missed the timeframe for the UXB. Will bring the Apricot sour keg along.
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12.
13.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. 
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

Going but not swapping
kegs23
TidalPete --- Eye of Sauron Rye Saison 6.3% ABV + nibbles of something or other
Florian
Ciderman
NickB (Tentative)


----------



## HBHB (1/12/14)

winkle said:


> Martin, is there any chance of bringing a Grainfather along with you for us to oogle at? Don't bother if its going to be a PITA.
> madpierre, if you drop them here I'll get them to the swap (and promise not to drink them first).


Yep, I will arrange for it to be back here in time to come down to the swap. (It's been tarted out all over the countryside)

Will try to be there at 2:00 if someone can throw on an 40L Urn before then to save some time.

SNPA style APA alright for a test run?

Looks like I won't be able to stay late. Have to get up to Biggenden early early Sunday to get a pig to the Abattoir for a Pig on the Spit & Craft Beer fundraiser for Comfort Kitchen coming up.


Martin


----------



## Aydos (1/12/14)

Martin I can bring my urn along and have the water ready for you.


----------



## angus_grant (1/12/14)

woot, sampling everyone's beers on tap, swap beers, plus getting to paw some shiny bling......

Martin: if you leave early enough you miss that period in the night where you contract a hangover!! lucky bugger..  :chug:

Is it Saturday yet??


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/12/14)

Looks like we're in for another round of storms next weekend so come prepared. yay!


----------



## angus_grant (1/12/14)

I've already packed my hail-proof tent..


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/12/14)

and bag pipes??


----------



## angus_grant (1/12/14)

Hadn't planned on bringing them. [SIZE=13.63636302948px]I suppose [/SIZE]I have to redeem myself from my efforts at the last swap...

Alright alright, enough with the peer pressure: I'll bring my bagpipes along as well. Will even try and get in some practice this week so I can play something apart from Amazing Grace... he he


----------



## angus_grant (1/12/14)

oh, and I'll be bringing along some salted toasted mountain bread. So simple but so yummy and tasty.

Any requests for my balls again? Or just my special sauce? h34r:
I reckon I've found a smoked bbq sauce which will be even better than the last one.
Might ramp up the jam and chillies a notch.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/12/14)

definitely bring your smoked ballz angus


----------



## angus_grant (1/12/14)

In that case Brad, I'll need a hot-plate. I can bring my own fry-pans if that's an issue. Will use 2 fry pans this time to reduce time spent in the kitchen.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/12/14)

No worries Angus, you have full access to an oven and stove top.

If we do get storms there will be ample of undercover area to park cars and sleep.


----------



## madpierre06 (1/12/14)

Yeah, my drinking time gonna be curtailed somewhat now as have picked up a Sunday morning shift so 3 or 4 hours will have to pull it up for me. Probably a good thing.


----------



## lukiferj (1/12/14)

Unfortunately am triple booked for this weekend. Have been trying to move some things around but it's just not happening so am also out. Pretty disappointing to miss out on another xmas swap. I'm sure you guys will probably still be able to have some fun without me.

SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY
1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. 
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - probably a hefeweizen since I've missed the timeframe for the UXB. Will bring the Apricot sour keg along.
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12.
13.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. 
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - malty liquid

Going but not swapping
kegs23
TidalPete --- Eye of Sauron Rye Saison 6.3% ABV + nibbles of something or other
Florian
Ciderman
NickB (Tentative)


----------



## angus_grant (1/12/14)

:unsure: oh man, swappers are dropping faster than abbot's approval rating...

More spare beers I guess. 

So 19 beers for the swap on my count.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/12/14)

Need to stop the QA now!

English Bitter keg


----------



## Florian (1/12/14)

Showing off your new lawn, Brad?

Looking good!


----------



## HBHB (2/12/14)

angus_grant said:


> Hadn't planned on bringing them. I suppose I have to redeem myself from my efforts at the last swap...
> 
> Alright alright, enough with the peer pressure: I'll bring my bagpipes along as well. Will even try and get in some practice this week so I can play something apart from Amazing Grace... he he


Brad, you better get busy on the toilet signs


----------



## ballantynebrew (2/12/14)

SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY[/background][/size][/font][/color]
1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. 
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - probably a hefeweizen since I've missed the timeframe for the UXB. Will bring the Apricot sour keg along.
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12.
13.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. 
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA]

Going but not swapping
kegs23
TidalPete --- Eye of Sauron Rye Saison 6.3% ABV + nibbles of something or other
Florian
Ciderman
[background=rgb(247,247,247)]NickB (Tentative)[/quote]


----------



## menoetes (2/12/14)

Jesus but this is looking to be an epic night, just don't have all the fun before I get there boys - I won't be able to make it until after 6pm.

Harry/Hwall95 has kindly offered to bring my swap beers + gear in with him earlier so my end of the swap can happen while everyone is still pretty lucid. I'll just need somewhere undercover to set up my inflatable mistress - I mean mattress when I get there if that's alright, as my tent is currently AWOL.

Sorry to say that I've no keg system here, I was just going to pack my esky with a dozen or so tallies of my best to share, if that sounds like enough?

I also have a mate who's interested in coming if that's allowed. I can see to it he doesn't come empty-handed...

Sorry 'bout all the questions guys - I've never been to one of the things before and don't want to inadvertently make some kinda faux pas at my first meeting...


----------



## angus_grant (2/12/14)

HBHB said:


> Brad, you better get busy on the toilet signs


The beauty is you can go to either toilet if you're charming enough. Which Im not..

Not wearing my kilt to this event. Way too high a chance of damage...

And not that anyone will be too bothered but my brother isn't coming along. He had some work problems come up


----------



## hwall95 (2/12/14)

I'm kegging a dark English mild (3.5%) tomorrow so I'll most likely bring that along. Don't own a portable keg charger or picnic tap so I guess I'll be bringing the cyclinder, reg and proper tap along... My first mild and kegging attempt so would be great to get some feedback. 

Will bring a few bottles aslong as well to share around. Should we a good arvo and night.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/14)

I'll be bringing my 6kg cylinder so there will be plenty of gas Togo around. Check out the pics from previous swaps for ideas to keep your beer cold & mount the tap etc


----------



## TidalPete (3/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll be bringing my 6kg cylinder so there will be plenty of gas Togo around. Check out the pics from previous swaps for ideas to keep your beer cold & mount the tap etc


I'll bring along a spare bronco just in case he's it's needed.


----------



## earle (3/12/14)

Looks like we are holding at 19 swappers


----------



## sav (3/12/14)

SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY[/background][/size][/font][/color]
1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. 
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - probably a hefeweizen since I've missed the timeframe for the UXB. Will bring the Apricot sour keg along.
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12.
13.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. 
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - beer
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA]

Going but not swapping
kegs23
TidalPete --- Eye of Sauron Rye Saison 6.3% ABV + nibbles of something or other
Florian
Ciderman
[background=rgb(247,247,247)]NickB (Tentative
SAV Party keg of ALT, And a PORTER in soft bag for the angram, I will bring the rocket for randle. Plus food. 

What food do you need suggestions. Keen too meet up to those I haven't met.


----------



## Beersuit (3/12/14)

Finally got around to bottling my swap beer smells very fruity. Gunna bring some beer sausage and cheese for nibbles and some mushrooms for breaky.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/14)

I'll be bringing a keg or two of whatever I've got and Some miscellaneous snacks. 

Is there a stereo? I've got a little portable digital radio thing which should be adequate that people can plug things into


----------



## robv (3/12/14)

SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY[/background][/size][/font][/COLOR]
1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. 
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - probably a hefeweizen since I've missed the timeframe for the UXB. Will bring the Apricot sour keg along.
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12.
13.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. 
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - Dark american wheat ( may not be able to attend but swapping)
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA]

Going but not swapping
kegs23
TidalPete --- Eye of Sauron Rye Saison 6.3% ABV + nibbles of something or other
Florian
Ciderman
[background=rgb(247,247,247)]NickB (Tentative
SAV Party keg of ALT, And a PORTER in soft bag for the angram, I will bring the rocket for randle. Plus food. 

Updated with beer style


----------



## Beersuit (3/12/14)

No ringer stinger Liam?


----------



## Florian (3/12/14)

Not much beer to choose from these days, will bring the only full keg I have on hand which started out to be a Crown Golden Ale copy thingy (don't laugh, FIL's new favourite).

Might also for the very first time not stay over night as I have a work-ish christmas party at freakin' Bounce early the next day. Doesn't really work with a hang over unfortunately.

Perry, don't forget to bring that traditional Venga Boys CD that Stillscottish conveniently forgot behind your stereo about 3 years ago.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/14)

Beersuit said:


> No ringer stinger Liam?


I actually had 1/2 of the keg left from July and only just emptied it (too hot to drink) but I salvaged 2 riggers of it and will bring those


----------



## bradsbrew (3/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'll be bringing a keg or two of whatever I've got and Some miscellaneous snacks.
> Is there a stereo? I've got a little portable digital radio thing which should be adequate that people can plug things into


Will see what I can I can find, got an old scool stereo cd player in the paint workshop will see it takes aux in.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/12/14)

Cool, I'll bring my thing anyway so no stress.


----------



## Snow (3/12/14)

I am so ******* jealous :angry:

First X-mas case swap I've missed. Ever.

The cocktails at my wife's X-mas party better be extremely alcoholic..... <_<


----------



## Eagleburger (4/12/14)

I will have to rescind the offer for coffee beans.I ordered green beans on monday and they have still yet to arrive. I am not sufficiently confident I can have the beans on saturday and would hate for there be no coffee available. That said, if I can, I will bring some anyway. Sorry 


Eagleburger said:


> I can supply coffee beans. How about a Colombian/ Yemen blend? whole beans or ground? I cant see myself being there for brekky, on account of the kids. Actually prolly just do the swap, unless I cant find a babysitter.


----------



## Yob (4/12/14)

Snow said:


> First X-mas case swap I've missed. Ever.


balls..

when adding photos to the computer of the recent vic swap I couldn't help but notice Ive not missed one since I first started attending.

Looks like a great lineup guys and the brekkie list has me drooling just a little.

looks like it'll be a damp one 





Dont forget to give us some money shots


----------



## madpierre06 (4/12/14)

Eagleburger said:


> I will have to rescind the offer for coffee beans.I ordered green beans on monday and they have still yet to arrive. I am not sufficiently confident I can have the beans on saturday and would hate for there be no coffee available. That said, if I can, I will bring some anyway. Sorry


All good Eagle, they're covered mate. I've got plenty extra in the cupboard, am doing a few batcheds up today.


----------



## Parks (4/12/14)

I'll be bringing a mini keg of my latest AIPA and another of either a choc stout or the remaining Motueka Lager swap beer 

I saw there was a coffee machine Brad but was there a grinder?


----------



## Parks (4/12/14)

Oh, and I just decided I'll bring a bottle of the BABBs wild brew project to dish out to selected attendees :icon_drool2:


----------



## bradsbrew (4/12/14)

Parks said:


> I'll be bringing a mini keg of my latest AIPA and another of either a choc stout or the remaining Motueka Lager swap beer
> 
> I saw there was a coffee machine Brad but was there a grinder?


Yeah mate, its part of the machine. Got some cleanskinAwesome coffee) beans in it at the moment. Looking forward to trying some home roasted stuff.


----------



## madpierre06 (4/12/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah mate, its part of the machine. Got some cleanskinAwesome coffee) beans in it at the moment. Looking forward to trying some home roasted stuff.


IMH & humble O in the top 3 coffee roasters/makers in Brissie. They have some sensational single origins there, eh. Cleanskin, that is, although the home roasted stuff is pretty good too :lol:


----------



## angus_grant (4/12/14)

I'll be bringing remainder of the IPA by Committee and a keg of citra pale ale. Touch too much crystal in the pale ale for my taste I think. 

Had a sampler of my wit with Lukifer the other night. Coriander is very faint, lemon and lime is very faint. Try drinking mine as the first beer. It's very subtle and would be lost if you say umm drank it after a black ipa.


----------



## winkle (4/12/14)

My hefe will be bottled today via CPBF so knock it over fastly, sorry about the lack of the promised UXB Belgian Pale but too much drinking and not enough production seems to have happened :/ We'll bring some eggs and probably cassava crackers/olive dip.


----------



## winkle (4/12/14)

SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY[/background][/size][/font][/COLOR]
1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. 
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - hefeweizen
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12.
13.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. 
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - Dark american wheat ( may not be able to attend but swapping)
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA]

Going but not swapping
kegs23
TidalPete --- Eye of Sauron Rye Saison 6.3% ABV + nibbles of something or other
Florian
Ciderman
[background=rgb(247,247,247)]NickB (Tentative
SAV Party keg of ALT, And a PORTER in soft bag for the angram, I will bring the rocket for randle. Plus food. 

Other Stuff
Winkle - Apricot Sour keg, cassava crackers, eggs for breaky. And the last growler of my barrel aged stout for lukiferj , oops hes not going, looks like you and me Liam.


----------



## seehuusen (4/12/14)

winkle said:


> And the last growler of my barrel aged stout for lukiferj , oops hes not going, looks like you and me Liam.


hmmm, I know who I'm going to hang around  haha In all seriousness, I will be picking your brain about sour beers, as I'm thinking I'll go down that route next year.

Getting pretty excited about the meetup is an understatement!! Looking forward to chatting beers and BS with you all :beerbang:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/14)

1 sleep


----------



## Parks (5/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> 1 sleep


Only if you go to bed tonight!


----------



## angus_grant (5/12/14)

Only if my kids let me sleep!!! :blink: 

1 night left..


----------



## NickB (5/12/14)

Looks like I might make it along for a few hours tomorrow arvo after all. Aiming for a 2pm arrival and hanging around until 6 or so. Been rostered on a 6am start Sunday and can't turn the money down. 

See you all there!


----------



## hwall95 (5/12/14)

So unfortunately I've stuffed up my first kegging attempt as everytime I put the gas on now the ball liquid lock starts leaking slightly and the back of my shank is leaking as well... Soo unless I can figure it out tonight looks like I'll be just be bringing my bottled amber ale, galaxy ale and a few 7 month old ales.


----------



## TidalPete (5/12/14)

Have you lubed the poppets on the keg\replaced the o-ring?
You won't need your shank or tap but dismantle, lube, then tighten up everything there too). I'll be bring a spare bronco along.


----------



## hwall95 (5/12/14)

No i forgot the keg lube.. Will go grab some and pull it apart and put it back tonight. Then force carbonate it again since it's loss most of it's carbonation again. 

I'll try to get the tap working but if not that'll be great! Should I just bring my gas line along in that case?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/14)

sex lube will do the trick if you have any of that. don't worry about the gas line


----------



## Parks (5/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> sex lube will do the trick if you have any of that. don't worry about the gas line


You spit on your poppets?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/14)

only if they're too dry


----------



## angus_grant (5/12/14)

I spit on my "poppets" every time!


----------



## Parks (5/12/14)

That did remind me this thread has become rather on topic and completely misses the point.


----------



## Parks (5/12/14)

Whoever manages to make this portable setup will win case swap.


----------



## angus_grant (5/12/14)

pffft, lines aren't kept cold. There'd be massive foaming issues...


----------



## TidalPete (5/12/14)

AT LONG, LONG LAST! 



Now all that's needed are Blow-up sheep, off-colour jokes, strippers, Incider & Brucie but not necessarily in that order. :lol:


----------



## Parks (5/12/14)

You mean like this Angus?


----------



## angus_grant (5/12/14)

:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/14)

That's glycoprotein rest!


----------



## angus_grant (5/12/14)

Too much Lukifer 72 degree rest™in the mash


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/14)

:-[


----------



## bradsbrew (5/12/14)

Parks said:


> Whoever manages to make this portable setup will win case swap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll look great in that outfit.


----------



## ballantynebrew (5/12/14)

lube it up


----------



## hwall95 (5/12/14)

I must say it's kinda hilarious of what happens as soon as someone mentions lube on this site! 

And keg is now sealed and carbed, so it should be good for tomorrow, will still bring some bottles along though. Cheers guys


----------



## Florian (5/12/14)

Had our annual German christmas kids playgroup at my place today and most of the dads got seriously stuck into my one and only keg from about 10am onwards, and some of the mums followed a bit later.

Haven't inspected the damage yet but they must have put a serious dent into it. Oh well, should still be just enough to get by tomorrow night, should really get brewing before christmas. 


Also, for all newcomers, if the last 100 or so swaps are anything to go by:

BYO drinking vessel!!!


----------



## HBHB (5/12/14)

20 bottles of Marynka hopped Imperial Stout (13%) all bottled up and a bowl poured for myself. Winning.

Pre-arranged goodies are all packed and:

We're making a Citra and Riwaka Hopped AIPA instead of an APA. Brad, you're going to need a fermenter since you're hosting.

Martin


----------



## menoetes (5/12/14)

Oktoberfest stein packed...

What about plates, coffee mugs etc for brekky? Is that BYO too?

I'm pretty excited about meeting all you gents in person for the first time, I'll admit I'm a bit nervous too. Looks to be a good night though, I've had a dry week in prep for it. One more sleep. See you all around 6pm tomorrow.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/12/14)

menoetes said:


> Oktoberfest stein packed


Guess who's getting teabagged!


----------



## Florian (5/12/14)

menoetes said:


> Oktoberfest stein packed...


Haha, classic rookie mistake right there... You'll find out later in the night why.

Don't worry, we've all been there...


----------



## HBHB (5/12/14)

menoetes said:


> Oktoberfest stein packed...
> 
> What about plates, coffee mugs etc for brekky? Is that BYO too?
> 
> I'm pretty excited about meeting all you gents in person for the first time, I'll admit I'm a bit nervous too. Looks to be a good night though, I've had a dry week in prep for it. One more sleep. See you all around 6pm tomorrow.


You've got it all wrong dude, you need to condition the liver for such events.....oh, and find a pony glass. You'll understand why the next day.


----------



## TidalPete (5/12/14)

> Oktoberfest stein packed...


Good luck! :lol:


----------



## Parks (5/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Guess who's getting teabagged!


Luckily I know you would never do that to anyone h34r:


----------



## Parks (5/12/14)

I've got 2 small packs of sausages for brekky and some mushrooms. Do we need milk for coffee Brad?

I made a quiche (yeah, that's right fuckers. I can mix egg and shit and make stuff) for snack food before pizza.


----------



## angus_grant (5/12/14)

Balls deep!!!!


----------



## menoetes (5/12/14)

Florian said:


> Haha, classic rookie mistake right there... You'll find out later in the night why.
> 
> Don't worry, we've all been there...


It's a Brisbane Oktoberfest glass, only 500ml and that doesn't mean it needs to be filled to the brim for each taste. I'm hoping that fact and my slightly problematic drinking habit (plus my late arrival) will guard me from the worst you guys might offer  

Harry/Hwall95 has my swap beers and will be there well before I am. Sort it out amongst yourselves boys, I'll see you all when I get there.


----------



## angus_grant (5/12/14)

menoetes said:


> It's a Brisbane Oktoberfest glass, only 500ml and that doesn't mean it needs to be filled to the brim for each taste.


Haaaaa haaaaaaaaa haaaaaaa. 
Phew I'm don ha ha ha ha ha. 

Seriously though, bring your smallest glass.


----------



## menoetes (5/12/14)

OK a bit freaked out now, smallest glass packed...


----------



## angus_grant (6/12/14)

Nothing to be freaked about. Just there's so many beers on offer so why load up on 500ml stein and not get to try (or remember trying) a whole bunch of beers styles. 

Plus you'll learn so much just from chatting to people about their beer mash schedule, ferment, hop additions, etc. 

Problem is you then drink 30 more pony glasses of beer and forget it all.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/14)

I brought an American pint (470) glass to my first swap with the intent of just filling it 1/2 way, even drew a line on it with a Nikko. I was wondering why everyone was drinking out of these tiny pussy sized glasses.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/14)

And we all know what happened to Bryan's polycarbonate stein


----------



## Parks (6/12/14)




----------



## Parks (6/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> And we all know what happened to Bryan's polycarbonate stein


Unbreakable* stein.

*not as unbreakable as name suggests


----------



## Ciderman (6/12/14)

]SWAP BEERS ARE TO BE IN 740ml PET PLASTIC BOTTLES ONLY[/background][/size][/font][/color]
1. Earle - red wheat saison (swapping but not attending)
2. Beersuit - Bretted Farmhouse IPA
3. Liam_s - Schwarzbier
4. Bradsbrew - Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter
5. 
6. tazman1967 Brett Saison
7. Parks - Motueka Lager
8. madpierre06 - Biggus Dikkus American Cream Ale
9. Seehuusen - Aussie Summer Saison
10. Winkle - hefeweizen
11. Angus - Sarcasm Wit
12.
13.
14. Meno - Twin Galaxy Blonde & Sahara Nirvana Golden Ale - now bottled and set aside.
15. 
16.hwall95 - Springtime Saison
17.Robv - Dark american wheat ( may not be able to attend but swapping)
18.benken25. burn down the barn (rauchbier saison)
19.Eagleburger- Five Elements
20. BPH87 - Schwarzbier (Not attending)
21. Aydos - an AIPA with 500g of hops.
22. HBHB - 13% abv Russian Imperial Stout hopped to 91IBU with Marynka Polish Hops
23. Ballantyne Brew - Shirt Front IPA]

Going but not swapping
kegs23
TidalPete --- Eye of Sauron Rye Saison 6.3% ABV + nibbles of something or other
Florian
[background=rgb(247,247,247)]NickB (Tentative
SAV Party keg of ALT, And a PORTER in soft bag for the angram, I will bring the rocket for randle. Plus food.  Other StuffWinkle - Apricot Sour keg, cassava crackers, eggs for breaky. And the last growler of my barrel aged stout for lukiferj , oops hes not going, looks like you and me Liam.

Noted my absence last week but forgot to remove my name. Have a great time - very jealous of you guys!


----------



## madpierre06 (6/12/14)

Not as nervous this time around (2nd swap) , just finished running some line cleaner through a couple SMALL glasses to prep 'em, coffee bagged up, and looks like I'll be doing brekky now as not working tomorrow. Get ready for work now, see you blokes this evening.

Does anyone have any idea how to get the metal lid off a glass coke bottle that has industrial beer line cleaner in it (the excellent caustic shit). Spillage has dried under the cap and no amount of tapping, hot water etc has been able to loosen it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/14)

Looks like rain.


----------



## madpierre06 (6/12/14)

You're right...I just checked, it is.


----------



## Florian (6/12/14)

Well if it's raining I'm not coming.


----------



## seehuusen (6/12/14)

Checked the number of swappers and packed down my swap beer, 19 it would seem.

Will bring a few other bottles of beers with me, 2 Cream Ales (with 20% corn) - one of which is infused with Lime, an attempt at a aussie middy, that turned out pretty effin' close to a New (FIL should be happy with that when he gets here for chrissy). Oh, and of course I brought a couple of my swap beers too 

Time to pack the car and organize the last bits with the missus/boy before I leave YEEEEEEW!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/14)

Just had a taste of my swap beer, pretty happy with it :-D


----------



## winkle (6/12/14)

My swap beer was CPBF so drink it soon, here's hoping the carbonation levels stay up :mellow: .


----------



## Parks (6/12/14)

We'll start a tasting/when to drink thread shortly I reckon. Mine you need to drink pretty cold, as it warms the 2% medium crystal becomes very noticeable...


----------



## Aydos (6/12/14)

I'm getting picked up at 10pm so I might have to pass on the breakfast tomato requirement to someone else. I'll be there at 130 to get the water heated up. See you guys soon


----------



## Parks (6/12/14)

Tasting thread started

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/84057-qld-xmas-case-swap-2014-6-dec-tasting-thread/

Update your beer with a date of when to drink and any other conditions.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/14)

Nothing like leaving it til the last minute


----------



## winkle (6/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Nothing like leaving it til the last minute
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1417827943.328517.jpg


Ha ha, that was me yesterday.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/12/14)

Force carbed the keg a few hrs ago haha. Fresh is best!


----------



## Aydos (6/12/14)

I'm disappointed with my swap beer.

Disappointed that I'll only have 1 bottle of it!


----------



## winkle (6/12/14)

do we need to bring chairs Brad?


----------



## bradsbrew (6/12/14)

Nah mate plenty of chairs.

Just bottled mine this morning. Transfered the tasting keg to another keg this morning so it wouldnt get cloudy on the trip over. Walked away to do something else and the keg filled then blew, so i transferred all the yeast as well, awesome cloudiness now.


----------



## Yob (6/12/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Nothing like leaving it til the last minute
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1417827943.328517.jpg


Swap day tradition innit?


----------



## bradsbrew (6/12/14)

Have set up a laptop to play youtunes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6dycCqqZS0&feature=share


----------



## benken25 (6/12/14)

Where is everybody?


----------



## seehuusen (7/12/14)

Thanks for a great night guys, I thoroughly enjoyed myself. :beerbang:
I tried some awesome beers yesterday, and really enjoyed the Brett infected beers, a great inspiration for me to get into that type of brewing I think :icon_drool2:


----------



## Yob (7/12/14)

How's the hangover lads?


----------



## HBHB (7/12/14)

Yob said:


> How's the hangover lads?


A bit premature Yob. You have to be sober to have a hangover.


----------



## Yob (7/12/14)

And awake presumably...


----------



## sav (7/12/14)

Thanks brad for hosting a great day. It was good too catch up with fellow brewers,feeling a bit average today. 
Sav


----------



## menoetes (7/12/14)

Agreed, special thanks to Brad it was a great venue and good company (the breakfast was appreciated too). Nice to meet all you gents at last.

Let us know if Ben turns up somewhere...


----------



## angus_grant (7/12/14)

I wish the teleport function from 8pm last night was a 24 hour teleport instead of the 12 hour teleport. 

That way I could bypass today and just get to the point where I go to bed. 

Awesome night everybody. 

Thanks to brad. Apologies for my very half-hearted clean up efforts this morning.


----------



## Beersuit (7/12/14)

Thanks for hosting brad. You don't make a bad breaky chef too.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/14)

Great night and company. Needed all 8hp on the pressure washer to get rid of some of the beer and food. Was good to catch up with the regulars and also meet some new brewers.
Big thanks to Martin for the grainfather demo, just about to put the results into the fermenter.
The attempted hostile take over of the chair of the board was hilarious.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/14)

I think Liam's snorkel is stained into the whiteboard. Did any one get a pic of it?


----------



## winkle (7/12/14)

menoetes said:


> Agreed, special thanks to Brad it was a great venue and good company (the breakfast was appreciated too). Nice to meet all you gents at last.
> 
> Let us know if Ben turns up somewhere...


He surfaced in the nick of time (before his lift vamoosed). Good to meet you guys and thanks for the use of your esky ice to chill my red eye energy drinks this morning - the brain really needed jump starting.
How popular was the edited artwork Florian?


----------



## hwall95 (7/12/14)

Cheers for hosting brad, it was a great night! Great to meet all you blokes and cheers for all your advice and your great beer! Will try to get a few good beers downpat for next one to share around


----------



## NickB (7/12/14)

Thanks for hosting, Brad. Good to catch up with the regulars and meet a few newbies.

Shame I couldn't stay longer, but honestly, even after only 4 1/2 hours there I was feeling it this morning.

And thanks to Sav for finding the wandering iPod from 2 1/2 years ago. Can't believe it still works!

Until the next one.


----------



## benken25 (7/12/14)

Thanks brad for hosting. Awsome venue. Great to catch up with everyone and meet some new faces. Now to get into the swap beers


----------



## Snow (7/12/14)

Looks like fun was had by all! Shame I missed it. So who had the Grainfather? Jealous!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/12/14)




----------



## bradsbrew (7/12/14)

Snow said:


> Looks like fun was had by all! Shame I missed it. So who had the Grainfather? Jealous!!


It was Martin's demo Grainfather, it's already done close to 50 brews. Good bit of kit, can't wait for mine to turn up.


----------



## luggy (8/12/14)

Thanks again for hosting Brad, was a big night only just starting to feel normal again. Thanks to all the brewers also, the quality of the beers I tasted was impressive


----------



## menoetes (8/12/14)

Who was it that was wandering about with a bottle of cream ale later in the evening? I'm not real familiar with the style but that brew stands out in my foggy memory (along with a few others) as a really nice drop. I want to PM them and bother them for the recipe...


----------



## seehuusen (8/12/14)

Cream ale might have been me, I brought with and without lime infusion


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/12/14)

Did anyone pick up an extra ball lock beer disconnect with JG fitting?


----------



## kegs23 (11/12/14)

perry gave mine back to me(in line spliter and gas disconnect),,,,,didnt see any more


----------



## Florian (11/12/14)

Pretty slack of me not to do this earlier, but many thanks to our great host Brad for offering a fantastic venue for us to destroy. misbehave in.

First time that I didn't stay over night at a swap, but after 4 hours of trampolining at a christmas party the next day I was very thankful I didn't, although I hated getting picked up when everything was in full swing. 

Some great beers were had, namely Perry's apricot sour, some other sour (I think from beersuit), that randall IPA and many others. 

Looking forward to the next one, I also feel that I lost a bit of my brewing slackness after the event. Brewed on Monday and already planning the next one.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/12/14)

Hope the FIL wasn't to unimpressed by the artwork on the whiteboard.


----------



## Florian (11/12/14)

He took it with pride... MIL got a good laugh out of it too. 


EDIT: Just got the weirdest AHB error message: "This reply has not been added as it has been posted too quickly" WTF?


----------



## HBHB (11/12/14)

Many thanks To Brad for hosting and everyone else for participating. Great venue for it. Next day was a big one for me with a lot of miles travelled and while disappointed to have to miss most of the fun, was glad to have a clear head at 5:00am

Looking forward to the next swap.


----------



## winkle (12/12/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Hope the FIL wasn't to unimpressed by the artwork on the whiteboard.


Are you referring to the "Liam's Snorkel" graphic?


----------

